
Ask HN: Learn Distributed Systems Interactively - whocanfly
Hi HN,<p>TLDR: What are the interactive tools to learn distributed systems?<p>I have been trying to learn distributed systems by reading papers, blogs, and open-source docs. Every time it feels I haven&#x27;t grokked the fundamental concepts.<p>For no particular reasons, I have failed finish any book or complete an online courses on the topic.<p>So, I want to explore different approach to learn. For example, a visual or interactive tool like pythontutor.com<p>Thanks
======
brudgers
Erlang. Specifically, _Programming Erlang: Software for a Concurrent World_ by
Joe Armstrong who designed Erlang for Ericisson. Whether or not Erlang is the
right language for a particular distributed job, Erlang is a message passing
system and messages are the logical construct by which any distributed system
communicates among its parts. Whether they are called messages or not.

With a REPL and hot code swapping and remote launching Erlang is interactive
at production scales and on a laptop.

------
harveytoro
Raft has a visualisation that you can interact with to understand it better
[https://raft.github.io/](https://raft.github.io/)

Also might be worth checking out [https://github.com/theanalyst/awesome-
distributed-systems](https://github.com/theanalyst/awesome-distributed-
systems) not sure if any of these resources are interactive though.

